# Siemens SE567 DSL Gateway



## Ru Ko (Apr 25, 2008)

Just recently purchased this modem. This is the same modem my phone company charges me $5.00/month to rent. I thought to make the switch to my new modem it would be a simple plug it in and go. Nope, no internet. All the same lights are on as with the phone company modem but nothing is happening. I received software with the new one but it requires a password and name which I don't have. I have also read you do not need to use the software to setup the modem. Can someone help please?

Thanks,

ruko


----------



## Ru Ko (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote "All the same lights are on as"

My mistake. The internet light is not on and I suppose this is why there is no internet.


----------

